# Mold inhibitor.....is it need.



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Who out there doesnt use mold inhibitor in there cultures and how do they do? Is it really needed or will cultures turn out just fine with out it?


----------



## joker555 (Jan 8, 2005)

On a recent culture I experimented with a home-made media that a friend suggested, using vinegar to keep down mold. Very small portions of the media turned green and red but the ff production is still very high. I'm not sure what kind of mold it is, but its has not effected the ff's in the slightest.

Dustin


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

when my mold inhibitor was back ordered I made a few cultures with vinegar. Personally I hate the smell of vinegar. My cultures also seemed to dry out with the vinegar. And this is also the only time I have ever got mold (I did put the culture in front of the AC too).


----------



## Ed Martin (Mar 25, 2004)

I did not use it in my homemade mix for a long time, every 10 or 15 cultures I would get one or 2 that molded over. The problem was it was usually when I really needed a good culture! I started using Methyparaben and have not had the problem since. 
I also use the "power mix" about once a month. Hydei do not like vinegar so I substitute Methyparaben & water if I am making Hydei batches. 
ED


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

I make my own medium and I use about 1/4 part vinegar to 3/4 part water and have had no problems. The vinegar begins to smell toward the end of the cultures life but other than that it doesn't smell.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

I use vinegar in all my cultures with no problems. Any mold is usually at the end of that culture. I use a home mix of banana, oatmeal, apple sauce, vinegar and yeast. Works great!
Mike


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

I've been using half water half vinegar for some time now and no problems here at all.


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

I use vinegar, and have no mold issues at all. I think the key is to use at least 50% of your liquid mixture as vineger. Now with just a tablespoon or something I would guess it would mold over.

The type of environment the cultures are in will make a big difference also.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Now I know why my hydei cultures failed. I added a ton of vinegar, like I do for melanogastor. 

However, I plan on using this mold inhibitor. But one question I have. I will be using hydei larvae to feed out to my tricolors, as they go crazy over grubs. This is my only option to color them up, as gut loading with paprika doesn't have any effect once the flies pupate into adults.

I'm concerned that this stuff could potentially poison my poison dart frogs! Assuming that the mold inhibitor is on the maggots when I use a brush to get them off the container.


----------



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

*Don't be afaid of mold inhibitors*

Vinegar is a pretty weak mold inhibitor unless used in high amounts, and then the results can be variable But, think about the fly for a second, and mind you I am completely biased here  . Flies love yeasts and some molds. They eat the stuff among other things. But certain molds can be harmful to your cultures and your flies. We add mold inhibitors to our cultures and are glad that we do. Some molds out there will wipe out your cultures and can even be lethal to your flies. Flies in general are pretty dirty insects. Although they do clean themselves often they track all kinds of stuff around. Mold is everywhere already, take a micobiology class and you be quite blown away by what is out there. So do what you can to inhibit it. 

As for the frogs, its not anymore than you already eat. :shock: Yep, mold inhibitors are in almost everything. Lots of home products carry them. Don't be afraid of mold inhibitors. Be afraid of losing your cultures to mold.
Dave


----------



## Arklier (Mar 1, 2004)

I use 50/50 vinegar in all my cultures, hydei and melanogaster. I use a commercial mix, but when I was using just water it would get mold, so I'm pretty sure there's no mold inhibitors in it. The hydei get along just fine. Usually I use white vinegar, but sometimes red. I just buy it in huge gallon jars at Costco for like $3.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

That makes sense.

But then why are so many people afraid of rubber maid containers? Heard some fish people won't use them because they afraid that it would poison their fish if it was used as a sump.

I have used plain vinegar with hydei to inhibit mold, with bad results. I lost the hydei quickly.


----------



## Marty (Feb 27, 2004)

How much of it do you use? I have sodium propionate, but haven't been using it as vinegar works so well for.




pastorjosh said:


> when my mold inhibitor was back ordered I made a few cultures with vinegar. Personally I hate the smell of vinegar. My cultures also seemed to dry out with the vinegar. And this is also the only time I have ever got mold (I did put the culture in front of the AC too). The cheapest place I have found the mold inhibitor was: http://www.wholesalenaturalbodycare.com ... abens.html I used this particular mold inhib for about 2-3 months and have consistently fed my toilet with excess flies.


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

When I make 10 cups of media, I use 4 teaspoons of methyl paraben.


----------

